
Is user a goat? - joshfarrant
http://developer.android.com/reference/android/os/UserManager.html#isUserAGoat()
======
brenniemac
A junior dev once thought it would be funny to quietly slip this into some
code right before a release not realizing it had changed in lollipop. He was
lucky I happened to have Goat Simulator installed and caught it.

if (!userManager.isUserAGoat()) { ... Super important business logic ... }

------
herbig
public boolean isUserAGoat() { return mContext.getPackageManager()
.isPackageAvailable("com.coffeestainstudios.goatsimulator"); }

~~~
strangecasts
I thought this was a joke at first, but this is apparently the genuine
implementation:
[https://android.googlesource.com/platform/frameworks/base/+/...](https://android.googlesource.com/platform/frameworks/base/+/android-5.0.0_r6/core/java/android/os/UserManager.java)

------
chillydawg
Excellent :D Perhaps it should have been mountain goat, though?

